# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  عایق رطوبتی نانو: ویژگی‌ها، کاربردها و مزایا - بررسی جامع

## karchidari.com

*عایق رطوبتی نانو: ویژگی‌ها، کاربردها و مزایا – بررسی جامع*




با توجه به تحول تکنولوژی و فناوری تولیدات در زمینه‌های مختلف، عجیب نیست که در صنایع مربوط به تولید عایق ساختمان و ایزوگام نیز به تحولی قابل توجه دست یافته باشیم. عایق رطوبتی نانو که از فناوری نانوتکنولوژی بهره برده است، در پوشش‌دهی و عایق کردن سقف منازل و ساختمان‌های مختلف، استخرها، حمام و سرویس بهداشتی، روف گاردن و غیره کارایی دارد. فارغ از کیفیت این عایق‌ها، نحوه اجرا و نصب آن‌ها نیز باید به صورتی حرفه‌ای انجام شود که در سامانه هوشمند سفارش خدمات کارچی‌داری، به بهترین شکل این خدمات ارائه می‎شود.با ظهور عایق ساختمان ایزوگام، تحول قابل توجهی در زمینه عایق کاری سطوح، به ویژه پشت بام‌ها به وجود آمد. این قدمی بزرگ محسوب می‌شد و مالکان ساختمان‌ها یکی پس از دیگری، نسبت به ایزوگام کردن پشت بام خانه خود، اقدام کردند. اما این چیزی نبود که بتوانیم نسبت به آن قانع باشیم و صنعت مربوط به محصولات نانو، در نهایت بهترین اقدام خود در این راستا را با ارائه عایق رطوبتی نانو، به انجام رسانید.احتمالا می‌دانید که به طور کلی محصولات نانو در هر زمینه‌ای، بهترین مشخصات و ویژگی‌ها را با قیمتی مناسب ارائه داده و باید نانوها را از بهترین‌های دنیای مدرن بدانیم.

*عایق رطوبتی نانو چیست؟*
همان طور که می‌دانید عایق‌های رطوبتی، یک لایه محافظ روی سطوحی چون پشت بام‌ها، کف حمام، کف استخر و غیره هستند که از نفوذ آب و رطوبت به سطح زیرین خود، محافظت به عمل می‌آورند. هر آن قدر که کیفیت عایق بالاتر بوده و نحوه اجرای آن دقیق‌تر انجام شده باشد، عملکرد بهتری را شاهد خواهیم بود. نسل عایق‌های نانو از جدیدترین نسل عایق‌های رطوبتی بوده و با توجه به فناوری نانو به کار رفته در آن‌ها، از کیفیت بالاتری برخوردار هستند.عایق نانو دارای ویژگی‌های به مراتب بالاتری است که استفاده از آن را برای عایق‌کاری سطوح، به گزینه اول تبدیل می‌سازد. این عایق به راحتی روی تمامی سطوح فارغ از این که چه جنسی داشته باشند، تعبیه شده و حفاظت کامل در مقابل رطوبت به وجود می‌آورد. همین طور از عایق رطوبتی نانو می‌توان در سطوح گرم یا سرد استفاده کرده و تفاوتی از این لحاظ در کارایی عایق وجود نخواهد داشت.

جالب است بدانید که عایق‌های رطوبتی نانو دارای پایه آب هستند و از این جهت کاملا همراه با محیط زیست محسوب شده و آسیبی به آن وارد نخواهند کرد.*
مزایای استفاده از عایق رطوبتی نانو*

استفاده از عایق رطوبتی نانو مزایای بسیاری دارد که در اینجا به مهم‌ترین آن‌ها اشاره می‌کنیم:

*قابلیت نصب بر تمامی سطوح*

این عایق‌ها را می‌توان به راحتی روی تمامی سطوح نصب کرد و فارغ از این که سطح مورد نظر شما فلزی یا غیرفلزی، سنگی، چوبی و غیره باشد، امکان نصب عایق رطوبتی نانو پلیمر، وجود خواهد داشت. به علاوه حتی در صورتی که سطح مرطوب باشد نیز می‌توان این عایق را روی آن پیاده‌سازی کرد.

*مقاومت بالا در مقابل حرارت*

ایزوگام و عایق‌های سنتی و معمولی، در مقابل تابش شدید نور خورشید دوام خوبی نداشته و پس از گذشت مدتی داغ شده و حتی باد می‌کنند. اما در خصوص عایق رطوبتی نانو پلیمر با چنین مشکلی روبرو نیستیم و دوام این عایق‌ها بسیار بالا برآورد شده است.

*همراهی با محیط زیست*

همان طور که گفتیم عایق‌های رطوبتی نانو بر پایه آب ساخته شده و کاملا دوستدار محیط زیست هستند. بنابراین استفاده از این عایق‌ها در عصری که همه در تلاش برای حفاظت از محیط زیست هستیم و شعارهای زیادی درباره آن داده می‌شود، بسیار مناسب خواهد بود.

*عایق‌کاری آسان و سریع*

اجرای عایق نانو، به مراتب ساده‌تر بوده و سریع‌تر انجام می‌شود. البته این بدان معنا نیست که شخص خود نسبت به انجام آن اقدام کند و حتما لازم است که برای اجرای کامل و کارآمد این عایق، از افراد متخصص استفاده شود. در سامانه هوشمند سفارش خدمات کارچی‌داری، افراد متخصص نصب عایق‌های نانو، حاضر بوده و به ارائه این سرویس می‌پردازند.

*امکان ترمیم ساده*

اگر چه عایق‌های نانو دارای مقاومت بالایی بوده و دوام زیادی دارند، اما با این همه در صورت نیاز به ترمیم در بخش‌هایی از آن، این ترمیم به روشی آسان و سریع انجام خواهد شد.

*مقاومت در برابر انبساط و انقباض*

بسته به فصلی از سال که در آن قرار داریم و با توجه به گرمای زیاد یا سرمای زیاد هوا، شاهد انبساط و انقباض جزئی تا بیشتر سطوح خواهیم بود. خوشبختانه عایق‌های نانو در برابر انبساط و انقباض مقاوم بوده و مولکول‌های آن‌ها، هیچ گونه ترک‌خوردگی را نپذیرند.

*با وجودی که عایق‌های رطوبتی نانو دارای ویژگی‌های به مراتب برتری هستند، اما از قیمت مناسبی برخوردار بوده و ارزش خرید بالایی دارند.

قیمت مناسب عایق رطوبتی نانو*

مقاومت بالا در مقابل آب: اگر به پشت بام‌هایی که ایزوگام شده‌اند، دقت کنید، متوجه خواهید شد که این نوع پوشش‌های عایقی بر اثر مرور زمان و در تماس با وزن زیاد برف یا بارش طولانی مدت باران، باد کرده و کیفیت اولیه خود را از دست داده‌اند. اما چنین چیزی در خصوص عایق رطوبتی نانو وجود ندارد و در مقابل هر حجمی از بارش یا جمع شدن برف، مقاومت خواهد داشت.

*طول عمر قابل توجه*

برخلاف ایزوگام که پس از چند سال فرسوده شده و کیفیت عملکرد اولیه خود را از دست می‌دهد، عایق های نانو طول عمر بالایی داشته و چیزی نزدیک به ۳۰ سال عملکرد ایده‌آل را از آن‌ها انتظار داریم.

*محافظ سطوح*

جالب است بدانید که عایق‌های نانو، نه تنها که یک لایه محافظ در برابر نفوذ آب و رطوبت هستند، بلکه نقش محافظتی سطوح را در برابر لق شدن و از دست دادن یکپارچگی، ایفا می‌کنند.

*ضد کپک و قارچ*
می‌دانیم که جمع شدن و ماندن رطوبت در یک جا، در زمانی نه چندان طولانی، منجر به ایجاد کپک یا انواع قارچ‌ها خواهد شد و چنین چیزی در جایی چون استخرها، بسیار ناخوشایند خواهد بود. اما خوشبختانه عایق‌های نانو، ضد کپک و ضد قارچ هستند و از این جهت گزینه‌ای عالی محسوب می‌شوند.از دیگر مزایای به کار بردن عایق‌های نانو رطوبتی، می‌توان به مقاومت آن‌ها در مقابل حرارت و عدم آتش‌زا بودن، اشاره کرد. همین طور این عایق‌های مدرن، به راحتی تمیز شده و کمترین میزان دریافت آلودگی، چربی و … را روی سطح خود دارند. وزن این عایق‌ها، کاملا سبک است و به شکل لایه‌ای نازک روی سطوح قرار می‌گیرند.

*عایق رطوبتی نانو چطور نصب می‌شود؟*

برای نصب و تعبیه عایق رطوبتی نانو، باید هر مرحله از آن با دقت و مهارت کامل به انجام برسد. چهار مرحله نصب و اجرای این نوع عایق، شامل موارد زیر است:
زیرسازی کامل

نصب پرایمر

نصب عایق

آزمون نفوذ آب
توجه داشته باشید که برای نصب عایق ساختمان نانو حتما باید از متخصص و کارشناس این حوزه کمک گرفته و بهره‌برداری واقعی آن زمانی حاصل می‌شود که نصب کامل و دقیق، طبق استانداردها صورت بگیرد. از این رو شخص خود نمی‌تواند برای نصب این عایق‌ها اقدام کند و نتیجه کار به هیچ وجه ایده‌آل نخواهد بود. شما می‌توانید با درخواست کارشناس نصب عایق رطوبتی نانو از سرویس هوشمند سفارش خدمات کارچی‌داری، مکان مورد نظر خود را عایق نمایید.

*کاربردعایق رطوبتی نانو چیست؟*

در بالا مختصری در خصوص عایق‌های رطوبتی نانو خواندیم، اما ببینیم این عایق‌ها در چه سطوحی قابل استفاده هستند. شاید در ابتدا تصور کنید که عایق‌های رطوبتی، تنها برای به کار بردن روی سطح پشت بام‌ها، کاربرد دارند، اما در واقع سطوح دیگری چون استخرها، حوضچه‌های پرورش ماهی، جداول کنار خیابان، آبنماها، سرویس‌های بهداشتی، حمام، پل‌ها، پایه‌های پل، دکل‌های برق، دکل‌های BTS، لوله‌های انتقال محصولات پتروشیمی مایع و گاز، مخازن ذخیره مواد شیمیایی و آب، غار مصنوعی، چاه و … نیز کاندیدهای مناسبی برای عایق‌کاری نانو به حساب می‌آیند.به علاوه مهم نیست که سطح مورد نظر شما دارای چه نوع ساختاری باشد، به هر ترتیب امکان عایق‌کاری نانو وجود خواهد داشت.کلام آخردر صورتی که می‌خواهید سطوح مختلف تحت اختیار خود را به شکلی دائمی نسبت به نفوذ آب و به طور کلی رطوبت، ایمن ساخته و لایه محافظتی عایق رطوبتی با مشخصات عالی روی آن ایجاد کنید، عایق رطوبتی نانو را توصیه می‌کنیم. برای اجرای این عایق، می‌توانید در کارچی‌داری، سامانه  هوشمند سفارش خدمات، ثبت سفارش داشته باشید تا کارشناس نصب و اجرای عایق ساختمان نانو، به شما معرفی گردد.

----------

